# Charlotte, NC F, B/T #A1002124



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This DOG - ID#A1002124

I am an unaltered female, black and tan German Shepherd Dog.

My age is unknown and I weigh 61 pounds.

I was picked up in Charlotte.

I have been at the shelter since Mar 05, 2011.

*Address:
*8315 Byrum Drive
Charlotte, NC 28217
*
Business Hours:
* Monday-Friday
Saturday & Sunday

Local Phone
Out of County 11am-7pm
11am-5pm

311
704-336-7600
***************************************************************************************************
I had to put this girl up! She reminds me so much of Ashka, she was on the board, the one I fostered from this area 1 year ago March 4th! I can't believe the resemblance! My heart is breaking. UGH!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Did something bad happen to Ashka? Perhaps this girl is a relative.....
__________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

OH my gosh- She looks so broken!!!!! I can have someone in the area temp test her if someone can commit- she could possibly even hold her


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

bump!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

bump! 

ps. what the heck is the control officer doing thinking he's cool or something?


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> bump!
> 
> *ps. what the heck is the control officer doing thinking he's cool or something*?


I know I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

I fosterd Ashka for 4 months. She ended up with DM. She was the most wonderful dog and I love her still today. She was the best and most loyal FOSTER I have ever had - followed me everywhere no matter how much she drug her back end! I see a resemblence completely in the face!!!! Danielle, I think if you have someone in the area who can temp test her you should if just to get more information on her and provide to the forum, you never know who would step up. She is currently on STRAY hold, so nobody will be able to get in there until she is moved out I do believe. Please keep me posted, this girl looks so confused!


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

*This was Ashka....*

See the facial resemblence???


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

I called her and left her a msg- will let you know if she can do it.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

This dog is HW positive and has kennel cough, SHE WILL NOT BE available for adoption. SHE can ONLY go to rescue. She is sweet but shy. Scared of the shelter....
I guess the lady who contacted me via my post it was NOT her dog??? UGH! Poor girl!


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

Please, please, please can a rescue help her? I'm willing to chip in for HW treatment if she goes to a reputable one.


----------



## icycleit (Jan 10, 2010)

She is in foster care? So I will try to follow up with exactly what that means???


----------

